# My doc is OK prescribing HGH. How do I start researching it?



## BigFella (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi guys and gals

For an old bastard I'm in reasonable shape. Just getting TRT dialed in and it's pretty good. My doc is cool with HGH - he said he'd like to leave it a few months first, and that's a good idea as far as I'm concerned.

Who can point me in the right direction so I can learn as much about HGH as I've learned about TRT?

I know maybe 5% of what I should know, and that's not enough for me.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ther is great information here in some threads about protocol doses and such. Thats a good start or open a thread or two with your questions


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 10, 2012)

Ya we have a lot of old knowledgeable bastards here like zeek that could help you out a lot. Also a lot of trt guys here as well.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 10, 2012)

keep reading here.  a low dose would be 2iu, 5 days on, 2 off.  or 3iu EOD, etc etc.  you willl see a lot of GH talk here.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 10, 2012)

hiya Bigfella

  Did he mention what the monthly cost would be? and is this a regular doc or one of those clinics online?  there are just so many benefits for the person over 35 from hgh that you are really cheating yourself if not on it!

 There is one risk factor to hgh that you should be aware of./ If you have ever had cancer or there is a lot of it in your family history gh is something that should be avoided.

 It will take a cancer cell and multiply it much faster than if you were not on hgh.

 We do have a large active gh community here on this board! many iof our guys both young and old are on it.  It will change your life for the better!

 I need to get a thread with all the benefits etc up and I will work on that over the next day or two!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> hiya Bigfella
> 
> Did he mention what the monthly cost would be? and is this a regular doc or one of those clinics online?  there are just so many benefits for the person over 35 from hgh that you are really cheating yourself if not on it!
> 
> ...



heres the guy we've all been waiting for.o


----------



## BigFella (Jul 11, 2012)

Ezekiel: I have a man crush on you!

He's a regular, legitimate doc, prescribing real stuff. (I have a man crush on him too.)

OK, I'll start learning. Sounds rather good.

Oh, and no cancer anywhere in my family ever. GTG.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

BigFella said:


> Ezekiel: I have a man crush on you!
> 
> He's a regular, legitimate doc, prescribing real stuff. (I have a man crush on him too.)
> 
> ...



 For man crushes I suggest you come around the board after 10pm est when big herm leads the "special" chat in the box 

  All jokes aside bro get the costs out of him, you might just be put off by what it can cost to run USA pharm grade hgh.

 Through online clinics 2-3 iu per day will run you close to a grand and they will provide compounded hgh, same as the testosterone they provide.

 A regular docs script will get you the name brand such as humatrope which can also run you anywhere from 600 mo to 900 mo depending on where you get it and how much you plan to use.

 Chinese hgh can run you 140-200kit ( good quality stuff) if you accept international shipment or the same chinese gh provided domestic can run(also good quality)175-295 or so. 

 You can buy some trash such as kigs sometimes for about $100 per kit intl but often times they don't even contain hgh.

these chinese kits are usually 100iu of hgh  and it is a decent one month supply for most guys.

 Surprisingly riptropins, chinese hghg, test out higher than USA pharm grade for mgs per iu of gh  but do test out less in purity!

 Just some things to keep in mind bro!

 Remember that aging can be looked at as a disease! which is directly caused by declining hgh levels as well as our on going fight with the thing that gives ius life, oxygen

 serve up tons of anioxidants with some hgh and you can really slow that clock and often times reverse it!


----------



## DF (Jul 11, 2012)

Great info as always EZ.  Rips mmmmmmm


----------



## 03ACE (Jul 11, 2012)

If I am not mistaken, he is in Australia, and on Govt. healthcare. I'm not sure what that means for his out of pocket costs, but I'd bet that it is cheaper than the options we have here.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh Australia!  sorry scrap all I said related to costs for you! lol

 Silly me always asssuming all members are usa

 His profile says oz though, isn't that New Zealand?


----------



## BigFella (Jul 12, 2012)

Oz = Oztralia

It's possible it will be covered by government healthcare as I have jumped the hurdles for TRT but part of the benefit of having businesses paying off is that you don't have worry so much about (relatively) small amounts of cash. Or you can re-prioritise. As  an example I've done the expensive car thang, and growing out of that will save me a couple of grand a month.

But everyone can re-prioritise, in my experience.

Anyway, I've got a lot of information so far. Thanks guys.


----------

